# Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (26. Januar 2009)

*Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

Hallo ich habe mir den "BenQ E2200HD, 22", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio" für 175€ bestellt.
In meinem Zimmer steht noch ein 4:3 Fernseher mit einem Sat-Receiver. Nun möchte ich den Receiver an meinen PC anschließen und in 16:9 genießen.
Weis einer bescheid wie ich das machen kann, am besten die günstigste lösung??
Ich habe eine Radeon HD 3870, welche nur einen VGA einen DVI und einen HDMI anschluss hat, also kein S-Video.
Noch eine Frage, wo ich aber glaube ich die Antwort vllt weis. Kann ich den Monitor per HDMI Kabel an meine Grafikkarte anschließen und dann den Receiver und dann in HD Fernsehen oder ist dann eine HD tauglicher Receiver erforderlich? Ich denke das geht nicht einfch nur mit einem HDMI Kabel.
PS: Sorry für Rechtschreibfehler, is aber dunkel und keine lust zu korrigieren


----------



## dot (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

Ich sehe im Moment keinen Video-Eingang an deiner Grafikkarte oder ist ein HDMI Anschluss bidirektional?


----------



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

hi
1. was ist bidirektional?
2. ne hab keinen videoanschluss

Ich würde mir wohl auch eine DVB-S TV Karte holen(HD-TV). Nur sind die mit 60 bis 100+ € leider etwas teuer.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*



dot schrieb:


> oder ist ein HDMI Anschluss bidirektional?


Definitiv nicht.

Da es preislich fast auf das gleiche heraus kommt würde ich an deiner stelle eine DVB-S Karte für den PC kaufen und den Receiver Receiver sein lasen.
(_Eigenwerbung aufgrund von Glaubwürdigkeitsproblemen  bewusst weg gelassen _*hust*)


----------



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht.
> 
> Da es preislich fast auf das gleiche heraus kommt würde ich an deiner stelle eine DVB-S Karte für den PC kaufen und den Receiver Receiver sein lasen.
> (_Eigenwerbung aufgrund von Glaubwürdigkeitsproblemen  bewusst weg gelassen _*hust*)


OK werde das dann so machen.
*Hauppauge WinTV Nova-HD-S2, PCI*


Könnt ihr diese empfehlen?? Kostet 65€


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

Hab die Karte selbst(siehe auch Fred in meiner Signatur) und kann nicht klagen, allerdings brauchst du um DVB-S2 richtig aus nutzen zu können noch eine vernünftige Software wie den DVB-Viewer für 15€ und auch dann hast du nur zwei deutsche HD-Sender .


----------



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

welche denn?? Anixe HD und??


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

Und Arte HD.


----------



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

Aber strahlen ARd und ZDF und Sat1 nicht auch ab und zu in HD? Hab ich mal gehört


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

Die haben alle den Testbetrieb wieder eingestellt(den ARD-Testkanal gibts noch, aber da läuft nix mehr).
Pro7 und Sat1 strahlen sogar regelmäßig in weniger als PAl-Auflösung aus um noch Dolby Digital im Signal unter zu bringen.


----------



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

aso danke
gibt es denn was neues wann die "großen" Sender auf HD umsteigen?
Wird sicherlich noch einen ganze Weile dauern.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

2012 war afaik der Termin den man jetzt doch nicht einhalten kann bei den ÖR.
Was die anderen an geht hab ich überhaupt keine Daten im Kopf.

In nächster Zeit reicht also einfaches DVB-S, auch wenn eine S2-fähige Karte natürlich kein Nachteil ist.


----------



## Tobi1992 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

Moin Moin Ich habe mal eine Frage
Ich habe eine ATI Radeon 9600TX mit 256MB DDR Speicher.
Jetzt wollte ich einen Sat oder HDMI Receiver anschließen.
Was muss ich dafür ein Kabel haben?
Wäre dankbar über eine Antwort
mfg Tobi 1992


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

Beschreib mal lieber genau was du erreichen willst und was du schon an Ausstattung besitzt.
Ein "HDMI Receiver" z.B. ist keine Geräteklasse sondern kann sich genau so auf AV-Receiver wie auf Sat-Receiver beziehen da HDMI nicht mehr als ein Anschluss ist.


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sat Receiver an den PC anschließen*

Nimm am besten ne TV Karte wie die Tevii S660 oder S470, einen externen Receiver am PC macht nur Sinn, wenn man einen Monitor mit Scart oder HDMI hat und viel fern schaut und der PC aus bleiben kann, ansonsten ist eine TV Karte praktischer.


----------

